# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: A-, M-, ja L-junien lähtö- ja tulolaitureihin muutoksia 27.10.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ensimmäiset vasemmanpuoleisina ajettavat junavuorot ovat M-juna Helsingistä klo 6.04 ja M-juna Vantaankoskelta klo 6.02 sekä L-juna Helsingistä klo 6.08 ja L-juna Kirkkonummelta klo 6.02.


Reittiopas tuntee näitä junia tunnin verran aikaisemmatkin junat. Sekoilenko minä, sekoileeko Reittiopas, sekoileeko tiedotus, vai vaihtuuko liikennöintisuunta tosiaan vasta aamun ensimmäisten junien jälkeen? Ilmeisesti normaaliaikaan siirtyminen vaikuttaa johonkin, mutta epäselväksi jää, mihin ja miten.

----------


## Miska

> Reittiopas tuntee näitä junia tunnin verran aikaisemmatkin junat. Sekoilenko minä, sekoileeko Reittiopas, sekoileeko tiedotus, vai vaihtuuko liikennöintisuunta tosiaan vasta aamun ensimmäisten junien jälkeen? Ilmeisesti normaaliaikaan siirtyminen vaikuttaa johonkin, mutta epäselväksi jää, mihin ja miten.


Minä en onnistunut saamaan Reittioppaalla näkyviin ennen kuutta lähteviä L/M-junia huomisaamulle. Eikä näitä varmaan pitäisikään näkyä, kun aikataulukirjankin mukaan ensimmäiset lähdöt ovat tuossa uutisessa mainitut.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minä en onnistunut saamaan Reittioppaalla näkyviin ennen kuutta lähteviä L/M-junia huomisaamulle. Eikä näitä varmaan pitäisikään näkyä, kun aikataulukirjankin mukaan ensimmäiset lähdöt ovat tuossa uutisessa mainitut.


Ilmeisesti kyse on sitten Reittioppaan sekoilusta normaaliaikaan siirtymisessä. Näitä saa näkyviin, kun asettaa lähtöajan huomiselle ennen neljää aamulla. Siis jos asettaa lähtöajaksi 3.50, tulee näkyviin 5.08 lähtevä L-juna. Jos lähtöajaksi asettaa 4.50, ensimmäinen L-juna on 6.08.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Nyrkkisääntö kesä- ja normaaliaikaan siirryttäessä on se, että syksyisin kello voi olla saman aamun aikana kaksi kertaa 3.01-3.59, kesäaikaan siirryttäessä tuota koko tuntia ei ole olemassa edes kirkonkirjoissa.

Mielenkiintoista olisi katsoa, miten tuo kesäaikaan siirtyminen näkyy esimerkiksi graafisissa aikatauluissa - mahtaako jollain olla esimerkiksi viime keväältä mainitulta ajanjaksolta jotain pdf:ää jemmassa? Senhän voisi mielenkiinnosta laittaa tänne. Ai nii mutku, ne lehtileikkeet ja muut niihin rinnastettavat julkaisut...  :Frown:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nyrkkisääntö kesä- ja normaaliaikaan siirryttäessä on se, että syksyisin kello voi olla saman aamun aikana kaksi kertaa 3.01-3.59, kesäaikaan siirryttäessä tuota koko tuntia ei ole olemassa edes kirkonkirjoissa.


Aivan, juuri tämän takia ajattelin, että on toisaalta mahdollista, että Reittiopas asiassa sekoilee, ja toisaalta mahdollista myös, että aikaisempikin juna ajetaan, mutta siitä on unohtunut tiedottaa.




> Mielenkiintoista olisi katsoa, miten tuo kesäaikaan siirtyminen näkyy esimerkiksi graafisissa aikatauluissa - mahtaako jollain olla esimerkiksi viime keväältä mainitulta ajanjaksolta jotain pdf:ää jemmassa? Senhän voisi mielenkiinnosta laittaa tänne. Ai nii mutku, ne lehtileikkeet ja muut niihin rinnastettavat julkaisut...


Sinä se jaksat Monissa viranomaisen tuottamissa dokumenteissa ei ole tekijänoikeutta ollenkaan, ja lisäksi en olisi täysin varma, että graafinen aikataulu teoskynnystä ylittää. Sinä ilmeisesti tiedät paremmin?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Sinä se jaksat Monissa viranomaisen tuottamissa dokumenteissa ei ole tekijänoikeutta ollenkaan, ja lisäksi en olisi täysin varma, että graafinen aikataulu teoskynnystä ylittää. Sinä ilmeisesti tiedät paremmin?


Mielestäni en ole mikään pitkäveteinen veikko, enkä jaksa puuttua epäolennaisiin asioihin, mutta kun nyt kerran tällä foorumilla tämä tekijänoikeusasia tuli niin vahvasti tuossa taannoin esiin, ajattelin kommentoida aihetta.

Mitä tähän tekijänoikeusasiaan tulee, *Turun Sanomat kirjoitti artikkelin 5.10.2013* A1- ja A(4)2-vaunujen tulevista romutuksista printtiin ja siitä lyhennetyn version nettiin. Koska minulla nyt sattuu tuo kyseinen printtiversio *5.10.2013 ilmestyneestä Turkkarista* olemaan, julkaisen siitä alla vain osan.

Pointti tässä keskustelussa ei ole naljailu, vaan se, mitä saa ja mitä ei saa lainata tai screenshotata, aivan kuten *tässä* keskustelussa käytiin läpi. Alla joka tapauksessa tuo pieni osa *Turkkarin jutusta 5.10.2013* (Lähde: *Turun Sanomat 5.10.2013 sivu 6 / kotimaa*).

Jokainen varmasti ymmärtää, että myös Turun Sanomat -tai mikä tahansa muu media- saa heidän juttujen julkaisuista yllättävissä paikoissa ilmaista mainosta, jota nykypäivän mediatalot ovat toden teolla vailla. Kokonaan toinen asia on juttujen kopiointi ja niiden levittäminen ikään kuin omana toimituksellisena materiaalina. Sitä kutsutaan varastamiseksi, enkä sitä hyväksy, kuten olen lukuisat kerrat yllä mainitussa samaisessa*Matkaan-lehti-ketjussa* maininnut ja yrittänyt vääntää asiaa rautalangasta.

Veikkaan, että tämä tekijänoikeusasia on ainutlaatuinen suomalaisessa harrastusskenessä ja millä tahansa vähäpätöisellä nettisivustolla. Sen sijaan tällaisen aivan huuhaa-asian esiinnostaminen tappaa hyvästä harrastuksesta leijonanosan ja samalla nostaa porukan kommentointi- ja/tai julkaisukynnystä valtavasti.

Harmi sinänsä, sillä harrastus tässä on tärkeintä, eivät pilkut tai momentit.

--

*(TS 5.10.2013)*

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mielestäni en ole mikään pitkäveteinen veikko, enkä jaksa puuttua epäolennaisiin asioihin, mutta kun nyt kerran tällä foorumilla tämä tekijänoikeusasia tuli niin vahvasti tuossa taannoin esiin, ajattelin kommentoida aihetta.


Tarkoitan sitä, että nostat asiaa esille täysin asiaankuulumattomassa ketjussa, nähtävästi vain koska minä satuin olemaan äänessä molemmissa ketjuissa. Jos tuollainen kirjoittelu ei ole epäolennaista, en tiedä mikä on. Tämän foorumin säännöissäkin on muistaakseni jotain aiheessa pysymisestä.

----------


## aki

Hyvin olivat matkustajat uudet liikennöintisuunnat sisäistäneet jo aamuvarhain. Itse matkustin M-junalla 7 aikaan Myyrmäestä Huopalahteen ja ainakin Myrtsissä kaikki löysivät oikealle laiturille. Hieman sekaannusta aiheutti Huopalahteen tultaessa junan kuulutus joka kertoi Leppävaaran (A)junien lähtevän raiteelta 3 vaikka A-junat lähtivätkin raiteelta 4. Toivottavasti kuulutukset korjataan nopeasti.
Itsestäni tuntui jotenkin oudolta kun junat ajavat "väärään" suuntaan mutta eiköhän tuohon ajan kanssa totu.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tarkoitan sitä, että nostat asiaa esille täysin asiaankuulumattomassa ketjussa, nähtävästi vain koska minä satuin olemaan äänessä molemmissa ketjuissa.


Ööö, että siis niin kuin mitä? Luinko nyt täysin oikein? No eipä kyllä ole kellään yksittäisellä henkilöllä mitään merkitystä meikäläisen postauksiin miltään osin.

Mainittakoon, että en ollut aiemmin kuullutkaan nimimerkistä "Matkalainen", joten pikkuisen hankalaa on lähteä ketään tältä pohjalta sättimään henkilökohtaisella tasolla...  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:46 ----------




> Itsestäni tuntui jotenkin oudolta kun junat ajavat "väärään" suuntaan mutta eiköhän tuohon ajan kanssa totu.


Jeps, sama juttu oli Tiksin kaupunkiradan rakentamisen aikaan 90-luvun puolivälissä. Muistan, kun aamuisin P-junat menivät etelään itäistä raidetta, mutta muuten kulkusuunta oli aina siten, että pohjoiseen vei kaksi itäisintä raidetta ja etelään tultiin läntistä. Meni siinä tosiaan hetki ennen kuin liikennesuunnanmuutokseen tottui.

Mainittakoon muuten, että joku saattaa jopa muistaa Pasilan uuden aseman (avattu 24.9.1990) raiteen 1 laiturikonfiguraation ennen Tiksin kaupunkiradan rakentamista: laiturilta pystyi kävelemään suoraan sporaan 7B. Vastaavanlaista liityntää ei liene millään muulla asemalla Suomessa. Leppävaaran terminaali on A-junien ja bussivaihtojen suhteen melko lähellä tuota, mutta ei kuitenkaan yllä noin näpsäkkään palveluun.

----------


## Resiina

> ...
> Mainittakoon muuten, että joku saattaa jopa muistaa Pasilan uuden aseman (avattu 24.9.1990) raiteen 1 laiturikonfiguraation ennen Tiksin kaupunkiradan rakentamista: laiturilta pystyi kävelemään suoraan sporaan 7B. Vastaavanlaista liityntää ei liene millään muulla asemalla Suomessa. Leppävaaran terminaali on A-junien ja bussivaihtojen suhteen melko lähellä tuota, mutta ei kuitenkaan yllä noin näpsäkkään palveluun.


 Jep muistan tuon oikein hyvin kun tuli vaihdettua lähijunasta ratikkaan koulumatkalla

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ööö, että siis niin kuin mitä? Luinko nyt täysin oikein? No eipä kyllä ole kellään yksittäisellä henkilöllä mitään merkitystä meikäläisen postauksiin miltään osin.
> 
> Mainittakoon, että en ollut aiemmin kuullutkaan nimimerkistä "Matkalainen", joten pikkuisen hankalaa on lähteä ketään tältä pohjalta sättimään henkilökohtaisella tasolla...


No jos näin on, niin hyvä. Se kuitenkin asettaa entistä oudompaan valoon sen, että alat valittelemaan tekijänoikeuksista tässäkin ketjussa. Ja ne jutut romutettavista vaunuista kuuluvat jonnekin muualle.

----------


## joboo

M-juna kulkee aamuisin 2-4 minuutilla myöhässä ja iltapäivällä sama homma, ei tainnut onnistua niin kuin piti!

----------


## Mika123

> M-juna kulkee aamuisin 2-4 minuutilla myöhässä ja iltapäivällä sama homma, ei tainnut onnistua niin kuin piti!


Samaa mieltä! eilen M-junat kulkivat pitkin päivää sen 2-5 min myöhässä, välillä enemmänkin, jotkut yksittäiset vuorot jopa 10-15 min. Ainakin Huopalahdessa 20:23 Helsingistä Vantaankoskelle saapuva juna tuli noin 20:33

----------


## joht. Nyman

> No jos näin on, niin hyvä. Se kuitenkin asettaa entistä oudompaan valoon sen, että alat valittelemaan tekijänoikeuksista tässäkin ketjussa. Ja ne jutut romutettavista vaunuista kuuluvat jonnekin muualle.


Niin - vai voisiko olla ylipäätään niin, että tämä koko keskustelu tekijänoikeusasioista ei välttämättä kuulu Joukkoliikennefoorumille? Itse en tätä juttua tekijänoikeuskeskustelusta aloittanut; kummallista kyllä, juttuaiheen avaaja ei ole sen koommin aiheeseen halunnut ottaa kantaa.

----------


## aki

> Samaa mieltä! eilen M-junat kulkivat pitkin päivää sen 2-5 min myöhässä, välillä enemmänkin, jotkut yksittäiset vuorot jopa 10-15 min. Ainakin Huopalahdessa 20:23 Helsingistä Vantaankoskelle saapuva juna tuli noin 20:33


Eilen matkustin Helsingistä klo 18.14 lähtevällä M-junalla, juna seisahtui vähän ennen Pasilan asemaa klo 18.18 ja jatkamaan päästiin vasta 18.31, konduktööri kuullutti kahteen kertaan syyksi ruuhkan Pasilassa ja pahoittelut viivästyksestä. Pasilan jälkeen matka jatkui normaalisti ja perillä Myyrmäessä oltiin n.18.44.
Tänään kuitenkin M-junat vaikuttivat kulkevan aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## Alf P.

Ilmeisesti tämän uudistuksen myötä junat myös pysähtyvät Huopalahden asemalla eri kohdassa kuin aikaisemmin. Aiemmin lyhyet junat jäivät kahden ensimmäisen sisäänkäynnin (Helsingistä päin katsottuna) väliin, mutta nykyään ne jäävät vain Eliel Saarisen tien sisäänkäynnin kohdalle. Mikäköhän järki tässä on? Aikaisemmin junat pysähtyivät laiturille katettuun kohtaan, nykyään ei. Ei vaikuta ainakaan miltään parannukselta?

----------


## Mika123

> Ilmeisesti tämän uudistuksen myötä junat myös pysähtyvät Huopalahden asemalla eri kohdassa kuin aikaisemmin. Aiemmin lyhyet junat jäivät kahden ensimmäisen sisäänkäynnin (Helsingistä päin katsottuna) väliin, mutta nykyään ne jäävät vain Eliel Saarisen tien sisäänkäynnin kohdalle. Mikäköhän järki tässä on? Aikaisemmin junat pysähtyivät laiturille katettuun kohtaan, nykyään ei. Ei vaikuta ainakaan miltään parannukselta?


Joo, ei siinä olekaan mitään järkeä, että koko lössi änkee yhdestä (perimmäisestä jo valmiiksi täyteen vaunuun) ovesta sisään Huopalahdessa. Maanantaina kun matkustin M-junalla Myyrmäestä Hkiin niin Huopalahdessa katsoin jo, että triplaflirtti raiteella 4. Noh, ei ollut vaan tupla, joka oli pysähtynyt vain laiturin aivan pohj. päähän. Kyllähän se tietty selkiyttää matkustajia, kun he tietävät, että lipunmyyntipaikka on suunnilleen keskellä laituria joka asemalla. 

Kyllä ihmiset alkavat pikkuhiljaa tottua tähän uudistukseen, joskin edelleen kaikki ihmiset eivät tunnu tietävän, että suunta on vaihtunut.

----------


## aki

> Ilmeisesti tämän uudistuksen myötä junat myös pysähtyvät Huopalahden asemalla eri kohdassa kuin aikaisemmin. Aiemmin lyhyet junat jäivät kahden ensimmäisen sisäänkäynnin (Helsingistä päin katsottuna) väliin, mutta nykyään ne jäävät vain Eliel Saarisen tien sisäänkäynnin kohdalle. Mikäköhän järki tässä on? Aikaisemmin junat pysähtyivät laiturille katettuun kohtaan, nykyään ei. Ei vaikuta ainakaan miltään parannukselta?


YLE-Helsinki oli uutisoinut tätä "junamatkustajien juoksutusta" tänään netissä. Ilmeisesti matkustajilta on tullut paljon palautetta junien uudesta pysähtymiskäyttäytymisestä. Uusia pysähtymisjärjestelyjä perustellaan erilaisella kalustolla, on uusia flirt-junia ja vanhoja Sm 1/2-junia. Junien pituudet ja lipunmyyntiosastot ovat erillaisia. Liikennevirasto ja veturinkuljettajat aikovatkin tehdä uusia katselmuksia asemilla jo tällä viikolla mahdollisten ongelmien korjaamiseksi.

Suurin ongelma tässä on ollut se, ettei näistä uusista pysähtymiskäytännöistä ole edes tiedotettu. Tämä asia taisi jäädä kokonaan laiturimuutoksien varjoon! Miksei muuten asemien laiturinäytöissä voitaisi näyttää junan pituutta ja pysähtymiskohtaa kuten metroasemien näytöissä tehdään?

----------


## Mika123

> Miksei muuten asemien laiturinäytöissä voitaisi näyttää junan pituutta ja pysähtymiskohtaa kuten metroasemien näytöissä tehdään?


Samoilla linjoilla! Olisi kyllä hyvä idea. Samassa informaatiossa voisi tuolla myös ilmi tuleeko matalalattiajuna.

----------


## aki

Matkustajapalautteen perusteella lähijunien pysähtymispaikkoja tullaan muuttamaan Huopalahden, Pitäjänmäen -ja Mäkkylän asemilla 25-27.11. Jatkossa junat pysähtyvät pääosin katettujen laituriosien kohdalla.

Lähteet: Yle-Helsinki ja Metro

Ainakin Huopalahdessa tuo pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen on ollut täysin älytöntä kun A -M junat ovat pysähtyneet kokonaan katetun alueen ulkopuolella vaikka suurin osa matkustajista käyttää nimenomaan katettua aluetta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Matkustajapalautteen perusteella lähijunien pysähtymispaikkoja tullaan muuttamaan Huopalahden, Pitäjänmäen -ja Mäkkylän asemilla 25-27.11. Jatkossa junat pysähtyvät pääosin katettujen laituriosien kohdalla.


Asian pitäisi olla kelle tahansa hiukankin asiakaspalveluorientoituneelle virkamiehelle itsestäänselvyys  eihän tällaisia päättömyyksiä pitäisi alun alkaenkaan tapahtua. Nyt tämän *korjaamiseen* meni kuukausi.

----------

